# Quicktime Error Code Error 47: Invalid URL



## Rocky4444 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have been experiencing this error code off and on while using Quicktime Pro in Windows 7. I need to be able to download and save movie trailers off of itunes (with studios blessing) for business purposes. The error code started up about 2 months ago after working perfectly. I have uninstalled and installed. Searched the 'net - seems like many are having the problem. The odd thing is that last week while traveling and using hotel's wi-fi I got a 'mime' code notice - I clicked yes and it worked then - then not working at home. We have a wi-fi system at home. I'm desperate...help please...


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Read this: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2124306?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## eddiedout (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi -

Here's a more recent (than 2009) discussion link on Error 47 in Quicktime -
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3204631?start=0&tstart=0

I've been having the same problem. Recently updated Firefox to version 5. Didn't have the problem before that. Using Quicktime 7.6.9

Any further suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

From what I've read, it would appear to be a Quicktime issue. Some of the work-arounds noted in the link above, work for some users, but not others. In any case, they are altering the Quicktime config. The issue has been around for quite awhile, you would think that Apple would have it fixed by now.


----------

